# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Ik zoek raad over antidepressiva

## malvado403

Ongeveer een paar maanden geleden kreeg ik in combinatie met een middel remeron voorgeschreven.
Nou ik aan een andere anti-psychotica zit, waar ik altijd van opknap, begin ik me te vervelen. en dat komt door remeron. Als ik geen remeron slik, verveel ik me helemaal niet. Kent iemand dit? Kun je een goede antidepressivum aanraden die dit niet met mij diet? Ik kreeg ook een tijdje trazolan en dat was bedoeld om lekker te slapen. Door de semap die ik toen kreeg, voel ik echter niet in slaap.
Denken je, als je kennis hierover hebt, dat ik beter trazolan kan gaan gebruiken? Heb ik dan geen last van verveling?
Omdat ik gestopt ben met remeron, merk ik voor zo'n 2% dingen die terugkomen wanneer ik dus niet slilk, maar het is nog niet helemaal zo erg. Ik voel me nog beter zonder.
Maar door zyprexa die ik na 3 maanden af mag bouwen en vervolgens een normaal leven kan bouwen, word ik echter depressief. Het is nog niet begonnen, maar ik heb de indruk dat ik nog een paar dagen hebt voordat de depressie begint, dus heb ik gewoon een goede antidepressivum nodig voor acht weken.
Remeron valt echter niet meer onder wat ik ga slikken. Welk middel raden dan jullie aan?
Van remeron werd ik neutral en had ik geen emoties. Alhoewel ik af en toe vroeger depressief werd van zyprexa, had ik ook blije momenten. Is er antidepressiva waaar je blij van word? Als ik me weer neutraal ga voelen, heb ik er helemaal niks aan.

----------


## gabry

Alle AD's zorgen ervoor dat je je "neutraal" gaat voelen dat is namelijk de bedoeling van deze middelen. Ze zijn in eerste instantie bedoelt om depressieve gevoelens te onderdrukken maar dat wil niet zeggen dat je je dan ook persé blij gaat voelen.
Eerder is het een afvlakking van al je emotie's zowel de slechte als de prettige.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo malvoda,

Soms duurt het even voordat je antwoord krijgt!
Zoals Gabry hier boven mij aangeeft zijn alle AD's bedoelt om alle emoties en gevoelens af te vlakken, dus ook je blije gevoel.
Het beste is om de oorzaak van je depressieve gevoelens aan te pakken, door middel van therapie in welke vorm dan ook, zodat je zonder AD's kan.
Bijvoorbeeld als de depressie te maken heeft met het weer dan kan lichttherapie helpen, als het te maken heeft met iets ergs of verdrietigs kan praten met iemand zoals een therapeut helpen, heeft het te maken met angst dan kan je een therapie volgen om van je angst af te komen of ermee om te leren gaan etc...
Elders op het forum staan ook natuurlijke middelen die kunnen helpen met afbouwen zodat je minder last van bijwerkingen hebt of die als vervanging kunnen dienen voor AD's.
Ik wens je in elk geval heel veel sterkte en hoop dat het goed komt!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## vogeltje1990

inderdaad, ad zijn ervoor om alles te onderdrukken, maar als je die happy feeling wilt hebben wil sporten of lekker eten er ook wel voor zorgen ;-) vooral die combi lijkt me wel gezond, ben ook op zoek geweest naar de happy pil, maar moest mijn zoektocht helaas negatief beiindigen ;-)
zoiets bestaat gewoon niet, maar als je alles afvlakt is het makkelijker om je vrolijk te voelen dan negatief te voelen zegmaar, klinkt dit logisch..?

maar zeker sporten, dan maar je namelijk endorfine aan, is 1 heel gezond en 2 een stofje waar je je happy door voelt.

Veel succes.!

----------


## jops

hallo toevallig ben ik afgelopen week begonnen met ad citalopram 25 mg, daarbij slik ik al een ruime tijd anti-psygotica 250mg p/d ..moet zeggen dat ik behoorlijk aan trippen was de eerste 3 dagen..
ben benieuwd of deze combi gaat aanslaan.
het is de bedoeling dat het me meer energie gaat geven grtz

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jops,
Hopelijk geeft deze combi je meer energie en krijg je geen last meer van trippen!

----------


## jops

Hai thks voor je Re ook.. :Smile: 
heb me een paar dagen behoorlijk wazig gevoelt maar nu gaat het gelukkig beter. de ap gebruik ik al langer en de ad sinds een week nu,kijken of het gaat aanslaan groetjes  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Dat 'wazig' zijn vind ik het ergste .....
Als dat niet binnen een paar dagen verdwijnt stop ik met dat middel...

----------

